# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Agua no será privatizada con Ley Forestal aprobada en el Congreso, precisa Brack

## Bruno Cillóniz

El ministro del Ambiente Antonio Brack, aseveró que la modificación a la Ley Forestal, aprobada anoche en el Congreso, en ningún caso implicará privatizar el agua, toda vez que es un recurso público de uso común, y reafirmó que la nueva normativa busca proteger a los bosques de la depredación. 
Calificó como una ligereza afirmar que se privatizará el agua, lo que incluso ha llevado a gremios de agricultores a convocar a un paro el día de mañana por un hecho que "no puede ocurrir", como es la privatización del agua.  
Lo que se puede encargar a los privados es la administración del agua de riego, por ejemplo, la distribución de los canales y esto hoy está prácticamente en manos privadas a través de los comités de regantes que hay en cada cuenca, expresó. 
Inclusive, refirió que el gobierno tampoco ha pensado en privatizar el Servicio de Agua Potable y Alcantarillado de Lima (Sedapal). 
En declaraciones a CPN radio, reiteró que con la modificación a la Ley Forestal, aprobada anoche por el Congreso, queda expedito el camino para la entrada en vigencia del Tratado de Libre Comercio con los Estados Unidos. 
En ese sentido señaló que la norma propugna cambios positivos y no es lesiva para las comunidades nativas ni indígenas, sino beneficiosa para el país. 
El pleno del Congreso aprobó anoche las normas que permiten la implementación del TLC con los Estados Unidos. Una de ellas es la modifica la Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre. 
Dicha ley busca normar, regular y supervisar el manejo y aprovechamiento sostenible de los recursos forestales y de la fauna silvestre, a través de un sistema de información y control de los recursos forestales y de fauna silvestre.  
De otro lado, respecto a las presuntas torturas contra comuneros por la minera Majaz, en Piura, cometidas en el 2005, Brack Egg opinó que este caso debe judicializarse para sancionar a los responsables.  
Allí no hay otra forma de hacerlo, por eso debe encausarse por los caminos legales, que es buscar a los responsables y sean judicializados, acotó.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (14/01/09)* *Foto: Andina (Héctor Vinces)*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag exhorta a Congreso enviar a Poder Ejecutivo autógrafa de Ley Forestal aprobada hace 25 días Artículo: Mincetur espera que Ley Forestal sea aprobada por el pleno del Congreso en actual legislatura Ministro Brack inaugura Foro por el Día Mundial del Agua Ministro Brack inaugura Foro por el Día Mundial del Agua Tumbes será la primera región ecoeficiente, anuncia ministro Brack

----------

